# Printing Issues



## ProudMammaDecals (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking for a some tips and tricks here......

We have been doing 1 and 2 color plastisol heat transfers for a while now (colors never touched). This week we built a vacuum unit (AWESOME BTW), and we decided to try to do multi color transfers, but ran into some problems. When we did this design, we pressed the black first, gelled it at 260, then we printed the white and gelled it. When we pressed it on to the shirts (hot peel paper) we found that where the white meets the black it turned grey. Using Plastisol High Opacity Inks from One Stroke Inks. What am I doing Wrong?


----------

